# Black Eye!



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Last night I was reading on my bed, propped up on my elbow. Cash was in the other room and came running into my room and jumped up on my bed without looking - we had a head to head collision. Luckily I didn't turn my head or I think he would have broken my nose, instead he just gave me a lovely black eye that was fun explaining at work today 

Watch yourself when these little balls of energy get going. He did feel very bad and cuddled with me the rest of the night.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Holy Moley!! So sorry to hear about that black eye! Vizslas do seem to run around with great abandon, don't they? I think it must be a part of their overall lust for life. ;D I'm sure Cash did feel bad about giving you that boo-boo, though.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow! Hope you ok! Must have been a massive impact. 

My previous dog, an English pointer once was barking on a walk and I tried to calm her down. Just as I bent down to her she jumped up and hit me right on the bridge of my nose! 
I remember I almost passed out! ??? 
It's painful...


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm fine, just a bruise but we did have a pretty good impact - he has a hard head!! I am a little wary when I bend over near him, because I can totally see him jump up like you described and get me again.  He's very bouncy in general, that's just the way he walks with 3 legs so I have a feeling that this won't be our only collision, maybe there's a fat lip in my future. What are you going to do, he's a crazy little guy that loves to run around and play and he loves being near me - I'll trade a couple of collisions to have such a happy, cuddly dog!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

The other weekend at the cottage, Kian and I were wrestling. He lifted his head up very quickly and knocked me on the bridge of my nose. I literally saw stars and my eyes teared up from the impact. I thought he broke my nose at first but it was just bruised and had a bit of a lump on it.
He has a hard head and it didn't even faze him. I've seen him play with his buddy Rowdy, a 95lb Ridgeback. They play hard and head butt each other from time to time. 
These dogs are nuts.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I totally agree - I have 3 dogs and one of them is an 85lb ridgeback mix. Cash plays with him constantly and they play rough! Nothing seems to phase them - they are all about having fun, I love it even though the house gets crazy sometimes. 

Hopefully your nose is feeling better - that sounds like it hurt!!


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

Losing count the times Odin has fattened my lip. I must be too close!!! Have fun with that black eye!! I would make up a story no one would ever believe it was the dog ! LOL


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I got my own head-smack this weekend. While sleeping in the tent with Oquirrh, he sneezed and completely head-butted me in the eye. The corner of my eye near my eyebrow split open and started bleeding. Nothing too serious, but come on! - he cracked my skin with a sneeze?!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I got cracked on the nose the other night. Sitting in chair leaning over Penny who decided to pop up at the same time. I actually heard something crunch but I guess it was just cartilage. I immediately stuck my fingers up my nose to see if it was bleeding. Ha ha. Luckily nothing so I went about sewing and when Kevin came downstairs I asked if my nose looked ok. He said yea and that if my eyes didn't water I'm fine. Several days later it still hurts.


----------



## Shanbrier (Nov 29, 2011)

Yikes! 

Something that may help ( not sure how old your pup is but ours is 1) is we have trained Drake to ask "permission" to get on our furniture. Yes-he is allowed on couch and bed but not unless given permission. If I'm on the bed he comes to my side and sits and doesn't jump up until I say "OK!" May help with the head on collisions! LOL


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

My mates V gave him a black eye. As he bent over to put down the food bowl it decided to jump up. Pow, nice shiner. I thought that was quite funny until 3 months later while wrestling with mine it managed to stick a fang up my nose and then the claret started to flow. Did karate for 14 years and got whacked in the nose plenty. But it was the dog that finally brought on the first blood nose!


----------

